# New Thread



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi just saw this so thought would start a new thread about hygiene, i shower every day and especially after a workout does that count as hygiene as i know lux only does it once a week


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> Hi just saw this so thought would start a new thread about hygiene, i shower every day and especially after a workout does that count as hygiene as i know lux only does it once a week


And only clean under my foreskin once a month


----------

